# Happy Birthday to Marchwind!!!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I hope you have a most excellent day and a wonderful personal new year. :kissy:


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy happy birthday, Marchwind! May you be showered with blessings today!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
May your day be filled with fibery goodness!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

and chocolate. May it be filled with fiber and chocolate. 

happy birthday!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Marchwind!!! May you have the best day ever!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwww, thank you all very much . A friend and I are going to go to the Home Improvement show this afternoon, it's something to do. Otherwise it's a normal day. I was taken out to dinner last night by the same friend I'm going to the show with. She also gave me a knitting book, Lace One-Skein Wonders. I'm going to do a meet and greet with another potential foster pup.

Yesterday was beautiful here *42 and so sunny. Today is gloomy and the high will be only about 34. Maybe I'll go for a walk with the dogs. Yesterday was the first real walk in months.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Here's hoping you have a most wonderful birthday with lots of :dj: :drum: and :icecream: and time spent with :grouphug::buds: and :gromit:.

Really. Happy Birthday!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Happiest of Birthdays to you !!! Enjoy your day !!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy happy birthday, from all of us to you!! :buds:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Marchie!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy B-Day Marchwind!! 

I hope its a fun filled day :buds:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Happy birthday! :happy:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

May the day be just the beginning of your best year yet!

betty


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Happy Birthday! Hope your day was wonderful. Saw your new foster baby on FB. She is a cutie!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Happy Birthday Marchwind!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you all very much! I had a nice low key day, just the way I like it . 

I started my day with a message from two of the guys I work with, it was very sweet. Then I got a message from my son and his wife. They sent me a beautiful pair of earrings from an Indian art fair they attended. According to my daughter in love my son picked them out . I have to say he has very good taste. I went to the home expo with my friend, we both decided it was the worst one we have ever attended. Then I arranged to meet a potential foster puppy with my dog. My friend who runs the rescue brought me a big bunch of daffodils, a very appropriate and inappropriate card, we had a good laugh, and a balloon. I have had a balloon since I was a kid . The meet and greet didn't go well . But I said I would take the puppy and we would work on it for a few days. Well as soon as I got her home everything was great. So I now have a new foster puppy. My friend Karen who WIHH knows, made me a pair of earrings out of her special knotting. They are beautiful and they have a dragonfly on them just for me 

I would say that I had a great day and I discovered friends and love from people I didn't expect it from.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Sorry I am late!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Happy Belated birthday -- sounds like you had a good day


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Takin' a stab....takin' a stab......




32 ?





:huh:







.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh pishaw FR, you are funny :hysterical::facepalm:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

No..... 

Don't tell me you're _younger_ than that !



:facepalm:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

And one more belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR they need this smilie with a shaking head, it would be so appropriate now :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::smack


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, Marchie, I'm kind of late, but a belated "*Happy Birthday*" to ya anyway!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> FR they need this smilie with a shaking head, it would be so appropriate now :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::smack



:sob:



27 ? 














:sob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Keep going and maybe you'll get to half my age


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow Marchie - I'm REALLY late with this! I even missed it on FB too - yikes!

Hope you had a great birthday, and enjoy this windy birthday month!


----------

